# Rahmenfarbe ändern = Garantieverlust?



## xcx (2. Januar 2013)

Hi!

Ich wüsste gerne ob es bei Rocky Mountain Bikes einen Garantieverlust mit sich zieht wenn man das Bike neu lackieren lässt. Es handelt sich um die DH Schleuder Flatline von 2012.

danke!


----------



## aufgehts (2. Januar 2013)

Fahrverbot ist das mindeste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (2. Januar 2013)

Zu Anfang zwei Dinge:

Garantie: Vom Hersteller nach Regeln des Herstellers freiwillig erbrachte Leistung. Die Hersteller ziehen den Hals meist mit einer Klausel aus der Schlinge die da heißt "nach eigenem Ermessen" Kurzum, oftmals komplett für den Allerwertesten. Daher auch der schöne Spruch: "Du besitzt ein Ding erst wirklich, wenn du die Garantiebestimmungen verletzt hast"

Gewährleistung: Die ist gesetzlich vorgeschrieben und gegenüber dem Händler (!) für 6 + 18 Monate wahrzunehmen. Die ersten 6 Monate muss der Händler dir nachweisen, dass der Fehler von dir verursacht wurde und die nächsten 18 Monate musst du dem Händler beweisen, dass der Fehler von Anfang an da war (Wobei dieser Nachweis nach Gesetzestext mit vertretbarem Aufwand erfolgen muss). Wenn du bauliche Veränderungen an einem Produkt vornimmst wird die Gewährleistung trotzdem weiter geführt, solang der Defekt wegen dem du die Gewährleistung geltend machen willst nicht auf diese bauliche Veränderung zurück zu führen ist.

Wenn du nun den Rahmen also Pulvern lässt oder mit herkömmlichem 2K Lack lackieren lässt, so ist davon auszugehen, dass wenn da eine Schweißnaht bricht, dieser Bruch keinesfalls durch das Lackieren kommt sondern durch einen Fehler in der Naht. Fängt dir das Ding jedoch jämmerlich an unterm Allerwertesten zu vergammeln (Korrosion), dann wäre das nach deiner Modifikation wohl dieser Modifikation zuzuschreiben.


----------



## xcx (2. Januar 2013)

alles klar danke!



aufgehts schrieb:


> Fahrverbot ist das mindeste.



haha ja... ich mag dunkle rahmen halt lieber. und der blackout war mir so halt echt mal zu teuer...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (3. Januar 2013)

Kommt drauf an... Ich weiß nicht, wie es ausschaut, wenn du einfach über den alten Lack drüber lackieren würdest... Wenn du das ganze aber Sandstrahlen lässt oder chemisch entlackst, dann hast du (laut Aussage von Tobsens Bike World und Rocky Mountain and Friends keine Garantie und Gewährleistung mehr. Rocky bietet wohl aber (auch laut Rocky Mountain and friends) eine Art Crash Replacement an, wo man im Schadensfall günstiger an einen Rahmen kommt...
Am besten mal bei Bike Action oder im Laden anfragen, wo du das Teil gekauft hast- und dir je nachdem überlegen, ob du es im Schadensfall wirklich drauf ankommen lässt, dich richtig mit jemandem anzulegen...


----------

